# #2003 - Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061)



## gerduwed (28. August 2004)

mysql / phpmyadmin PROBLEM (wamp)
Wenn ich phpmyadmin ausführen will ( http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php )
Bekomme ich immer das zu sehen:



Willkommen bei phpMyAdmin 2.5.5-pl1


phpMyAdmin hat versucht eine Verbindung zum MySQL-Server aufzubauen, jedoch hat dieser die Verbindung zurückgewiesen. Sie sollten Ihre Einstellungen für Host, Benutzername und Kennwort in Ihrer config.inc.php überprüfen und sich vergewissern, dass diese den Informationen, welche sie vom Administrator erhalten haben, entsprechen.

Server localhost 
Fehler

MySQL meldet: 


#2003 - Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061) 

[Dokumentation] 


Ich habe schon ( fast ) alles versucht, aber ich komme hier nicht weiter.

Kann mir BITTE jemand helfen ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. August 2004)

Die Meldung sagt doch bereits alles....prüfe deine Einstellungen für Server, Benutzername und Passwort..... dann solltest du noch sicherstellen, das MySql überhaupt läuft.


----------

